

Show HN: Hack the new Facebook Profile with BannerBuzz - dchen
http://apps.facebook.com/bannerbuzz/?ad=hn

======
jw84
Looks awesome :)

I started the ball rolling tagging people last week
([http://www.insidefacebook.com/2010/12/07/recently-tagged-
pho...](http://www.insidefacebook.com/2010/12/07/recently-tagged-photos-
abused/)). Ended up messing with Mashable's profile and next thing you know
everyone's doing this. If I wasn't so busy I would have built this, but then
again if I wasn't so busy everyone would be rich, happy, and content. Good
job!

~~~
dchen
nice--thanks for giving us the inspiration! as of yesterday, facebook.com/zuck
had a nice banner from our app but has since been removed. =P

